# Saturday Watch Display



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll start this one off as I'm going to bed now...

Tomorrow I will be wearing this one, for no other reason than I like it so much...










Seller's pic as it's so much better than I could do.

Rob


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> I'll start this one off as I'm going to bed now...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be wearing this one, for no other reason than I like it so much...
> 
> ...


I'll be wearing one of those too ! I'm off for a nose around bond street tomorrow, will probably try on a bremont.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wearing George's Tissot 2morow.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll go with this recent purchase...............










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That Oris is nice. I really like the shape of the case on those.

I have been suffering from the worlds worst cold all day (possibly the dreaded man flu) so I'm going to suffer in bed with my Strange_Seiko which means I'll be waking up with it in the morning... If I survive the night.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to bed in this










Bracelet

or










strap1

or










Strap 2

Has great lume


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...my old faithfull


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually have no divers anymore, all gone right now so can't play. Mind you have a couple Benrus may take one from storage soon, they have the fully engraved case backs


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PRS17Q this morning:










Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's a Turdex...










Later,

William


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pg tips said:


> wearing George's Tissot 2morow.


No good without pics mate









200m, screw down crown and pushers, 49mm



























Derek


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Something bright on this overcast morning, a Bernhardt Sea Shark










A good weekend to one and all, Nick


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I know, I know!!! Same watch as yesterday!!! It shows no imagination!!!! This one


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A huming diver for me.










Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice picture hippo









600T-Graph Pro for me this morning.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this today, my new arrival from mrteatime.







Thanks very much Shawn, pleasure to deal with as always.

Pic borrowed from Shawn. Hope you don't mind m8, let me know if there is. I'll take some pics of it over the weekend.


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

another monster , now sporting its new seiko strap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Weekend watch..

Eco 300M on Toshi 24mm...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PRS 50


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I'm addicted to my 6309, can't go with out it for more than a day!


















Sorry about pic must really try and take better pictures!

Andy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Seamaster 300 today










Rich


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My latest


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

The "diver"

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> My latest


That is definitely growing on me


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nearest to a diver would be the :-


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry, no diver for me

*RLT24T*


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mart broad said:


> The "diver"
> 
> Martin


Martin, that is the mutz nutz

gonna go with these today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> The "diver"
> 
> Martin


Superb Martin


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

JoT said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > The "diver"
> ...


Thanks guys have to agree with Jon that this is the all round diver/dress/casual watch that the SD could have been to the extent that my SD was sold to cover this ( and of course others







)

Martin


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> It's a Turdex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure? I can't see the signed crown.







Has it got the Swirlyturd emblem on the back of the case?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sticking with the Tuna for today.

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the same watch as yesterday


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sticking with yesterdays VX200


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm getting worried - still wearing the Ocean since Monday (but not the cardie







)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

early morning change due to the fact that I'm now taking the 710 out shopping.









Wearing a chrono so I know just how long she's been trying to decide which pair of shows suit her best

_Tag Heuer Link Professional Automatic_










Going to be a long day









Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mart I so agree... Its probably the best watch I own... and the one I should keep if I ever had to go down to one watch... but would I... well, its a heart and head thing.... Actually I probably would keep the 3536...









Well, Im still really liking this one.... I took it on a hot date to the beach today...


















More pics in the real thread about this watch...


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Omega SMP300 for me today, Have a good weekend all: work for me unfortunately


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I'll start this one off as I'm going to bed now...
> 
> Tomorrow I will be wearing this one, for no other reason than I like it so much...
> 
> ...


like that....but not your choice of avatar


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> I'm going to bed in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks pretty awesome that......but the bracelet for me mate


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

5M43 200m Sports Kinetic on a Lumpy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Nice picture hippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Wearing this today, my new arrival from mrteatime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad it arrived ok john.......







and double glad you like it









always a pleasure mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> gonna go with these today


they look the nuts andy..........really like the pair of them.........

going with this today....and Roys black 24mm nato arrived this morning







im loving this a lot










Cheers Andy







thanks for the deal mate


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

had some straps through this morning so wearing this now an a hirsch rallye strap looks like it was made for it to me.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mart broad said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mart broad said:
> ...


fantastic, after my ploprof, that's what I'm going for next!!


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Seiko Kinetic 5M63 today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

And to think I looked at my 3536 this morning and nearly took it to the beach instead of the SAR...







LOL


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Now I'm up, it's time for my IDF Kontiki Super


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

No diver for me today, it's my daughter's first birthday so I'm wearing the same watch I had on when she was born:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dave ME said:


> No diver for me today, it's my daughter's first birthday so I'm wearing the same watch I had on when she was born:


Nice one Dave, just need to make sure you keep that one for a long time


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > wearing George's Tissot 2morow.
> ...


As it's not a diver i didn't want to spoil the look of the thread









changed anyway to my rlt20


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Was wearing this.










Then the lovely Postie bought me this.










Recent purchase..2001 Superocean, fully boxed etc, new Breitling strap and full overhaul by Breitling UK....absolute bargain!!

Just awaiting the return of my ' as new' SM120 f300 which i have recently purchased back from the buyer.

Keith.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Guess I'll bring out the Nautica.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got this on....to watch the hammers play fulham later on ........managed to get one of those er....channels that show live premier league games


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Divers, eh? Let's go for this one then...










Not had an outing in a while


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two....

*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35 23 Jewels*










*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewel Made in April 2005*










Proof that despite the evidence of the Monster/SKX range, Seiko can make good looking divers watches


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to Lescout:










Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to these two....
> 
> *Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35 23 Jewels*
> 
> ...


that sammy is nice mac.......and i love that atlas....looks much better with that changed bezel


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, some nice divers out there today chaps! Wearing this one that I recently received.

This uber-cool Seiko 7025 










Cheers

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to these two....
> ...


Thanks Shawn, it`s a shame Seiko didn`t do a version of the Atlas with this style bezel, I`m so glad I managed to get one of the two Roy modified









I wonder whatever happened to the other one?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sparky said:


> Hi, some nice divers out there today chaps! Wearing this one that I recently received.
> 
> This uber-cool Seiko 7025
> 
> ...


Well done Mark, think that might be the first here on RLT... don't see many at all


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Now on a mesh


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

grey said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Turdex...
> ...


I've been taken!







Lesson learned. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Oris for me today










Andrew


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Was wearing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to hate you 









Seriously though nice catch on the Breitling mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I was wearing this through the night (just so readable all night long).

I'm considering getting a 24mm strap for this, Rich have you got anything in the pipeline mate.










Changed to a vintage diver this morning.










HAGWA.

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ah Ah Ah, let me laugh.

Already convinced to reach the bottom tonight, yu choosed diver watches.









Of course mine will be this one today

Don't need a diver watch when yu are at the top...









Bertrand


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> I was wearing this through the night (just so readable all night long).
> 
> I'm considering getting a 24mm strap for this, Rich have you got anything in the pipeline mate.
> 
> ...


it might be difficult to get anything else to fit it. The lug holes are very close to the watch....and there is just enough room to fit a nato....and thats using curved spring bars.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> Ah Ah Ah, let me laugh.
> 
> Already convinced to reach the bottom tonight, yu choosed diver watches.
> 
> ...


Don't push your luck, sonny.
















p.s. Thought your collection of watches local to Besancon were terrific







Let's see more photographs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Wearing this Stowa Seatime for an afternoon on the terrace enjoying the sun.


















paul


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Marathon JSAR on black Toshi for me yet again.










Jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bristolboozer said:


> Marathon JSAR on black Toshi for me yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Still the Chrono Avenger .. such a great tool watch!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> it might be difficult to get anything else to fit it. The lug holes are very close to the watch....and there is just enough room to fit a nato....and thats using curved spring bars.


Thanks for that Mr TT, I just tried with an old 4mm thick strap I had lying around. I did get it to fit but it didn't feel very secure, I'm sure it would have popped a spring bar at the least provocation. Looks like a Nato is the way to go.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Back from town now so swapped over to this










Why do women like walking around the shops so much? Can anyone explain it to me?









Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I'm considering getting a 24mm strap for this, Rich have you got anything in the pipeline mate.


Drop me a PM Gary, and we can talk









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this....

* Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Back from town now


Has tranquility been restored now in the Toshi household


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Back from town now
> ...


Yes, but it was bloody expensive tranquility. I thought watches were expensive until we went and looked at the latest Hermes handbag!









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Are yes but maybe now you have the upper hand regarding your impending arrival









On second thoughts naa, you`re still screwed


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Are yes but maybe now you have the upper hand regarding your impending arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac, she knows about it now, that's why we were shopping for shoes and handbags









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Are yes but maybe now you have the upper hand regarding your impending arrival
> ...


Probably the best thing in the long run Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Are yes but maybe now you have the upper hand regarding your impending arrival
> ...


Oh well at least you won`t be sleeping in the garden shed for the next few weeks


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyway to get this thread back on track & in contrast to the large `modern` divers we`ve seen so far, I`ve swapped over to this homage to something much smaller from a different era....

* Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Beuchat Ushuaia for me










Andy


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

This all day to-day, just love it.









Dave S


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Been wearing the 6309 on mesh today...

(Old photo)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> Been wearing the 6309 on mesh today...
> 
> (Old photo)


Hi Steve, nice mesh on the 6309







can I ask is that one of Roy's


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

grey said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah Ah Ah, let me laugh.
> ...


Hi Bertrand,

Would you like to exchange my Casio (10 year battery life) for your old (tres fatigue, n'est ce pas?) Stade de France, which looks as though it might be worn out after 10 years. I think you may need a diver anyway, now.


















It was a good game and your guys had the ball most of the time,

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Steve, nice mesh on the 6309
> 
> 
> 
> ...










no...

It's from that German fella...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Think I might have to get one of those, especially after seeing all these mesh bracelets on Toshi's watches


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

If they ever find water on the moon...

http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/3c50Gxfw...Qp5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did my last swap of the day an hour ago, over to this....



Vostok Amphibia, cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Fulminata said:


> If they ever find water on the moon...


That really is very nice. I like that a lot. Fortis make some great stuff.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks. Agreed. Got to admit a serious soft spot for Fortis stuff. Ware this one a lot, as you can see from the scratches and lumps knocked out of it. Don't see many around, but I guess a little exclusivity never hurt.

One day, you can tell me how you got that damned photo link to work properly.

Night night.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok Graham yu won.

Please to leave yu the victory and yur watch and to keep our defeat and my watch









Anyway, yu are right I really enjoy the game, our team was maybe a little inexperienced...

Bertrand



grey said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > tranber70 said:
> ...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Now I'm up, it's time for my IDF Kontiki Super


Absolutely gorgeous.














And it shares the same case as the Scubapro 500 and the Aquastar Benthos 500. These IDF Eternas have shot up in value recently.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Now on a mesh


Lokks fantastic on the Omega mesh. No luck with getting an Eterna mesh then. Mine is still on a Nato


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Was wearing this.
> ...


Great Bucherer. Another watch with the same case as the Scubapro 500. I'd never seen one of these before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

DaveE said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm up, it's time for my IDF Kontiki Super
> ...


they have Dave and take care as fakes have started to appear as well


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Seiko again for me!










Andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one. Just added an aftermarket sapphire crystal, which further adds to the durability of the watch.



















Note that the Eterna case is not the same as the Benthos case as it doesn't have crown guards - does the ScubaPro have them? The Lemania Benthos has crown guards, but is a markedly different case:










And the Aquastar Benthos does not have crown guards:










Also, the bezel on the A'star is different than on the SuperKT. One watch with a very similar case, but with crown guards is this "holland diving" company watch:










(NOTE that the 'fakes' are not the Eterna watches themselves, but rather real Eterna watches with fake IDF markings.)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nalu said:


>


What year is the Lemania Benthos, Colin? Lovely watch









Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Nalu said:


> This one. Just added an aftermarket sapphire crystal, which further adds to the durability of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Colin









I love your Ploprof and that Aquastar benthos is another beauty. I nearly got a ploprof last week, but looks like I have been let down.

Colin you are right, Its the IDF markings that are being faked.


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Going with the Sea Hawk II Pro today ,

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Toshi said:


> What year is the Lemania Benthos, Colin? Lovely watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, I'm not sure. It's in very good nick. One person who might know is Vic - good to see you here bro'!


----------

